# Did you make friends in college?



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

If so, did you have friends in high school?
Are you still friends?



How did you meet them?

If I can't make friends here, where will I find love, happiness, or an opportunity for the prior?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't have any in high school.

I had a clique who I hung out with in my freshman and sophomore year of college. We hung out at on+off campus events. I lost these people junior year. I'm now a Senior and am pretty much a loner now.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I had a small group of friends in high school. I talk to a few of them every now and then, but they mostly moved away. I can't remember the last time I got together with a friend from high school.

I had no friends in college. I had to commute for an hour to campus every day, so it was tough for me to really make the time to have a social life. I did join a social group that was specifically for commuters, but it dissolved shortly after since not many people stuck in it.


----------



## sweetlikesugar (Aug 8, 2012)

I just started my freshman year of college and I'm having a really hard time making friends. Its especially hard because I'm commuting.
Unlike high school, I want to try to have a better social life. I really want to get out of my stupid social awkwardness.., but you know easier said than done.

In high school I had a small group of friends I hanged out with. Out of the group, I was gifted with two friends from middle school that really understood me and was able to open up to.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope.
Nope.
Uh-uh.
Mmm, no.
Not a chance.
No way.


----------



## averagegirl941 (Aug 2, 2014)

This is my second year in college and last year I made friends with a couple of people who I saw daily because we all had the same major but I have yet to make some people I connect with on more than just education. It's really difficult..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I did.


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

sweetlikesugar said:


> I just started my freshman year of college and I'm having a really hard time making friends. Its especially hard because I'm commuting.
> Unlike high school, I want to try to have a better social life. I really want to get out of my stupid social awkwardness.., but you know easier said than done.
> 
> In high school I had a small group of friends I hanged out with. Out of the group, I was gifted with two friends from middle school that really understood me and was able to open up to.


Feel you beh


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I had "classroom friends" in high school. Basically they were people I talked to in school, but we never hung out anytime outside of school. I wasn't close with any of them.

This process is repeating itself in college, as we speak. It seems sometimes that getting people to spend time with you is like pulling teeth. So to answer your question: no, I haven't made any friends in college. Nor do I have any confidence that I actually will.


----------



## weirdfeelings (Sep 13, 2014)

Friends high school? 2 or 3

Friends college? Nope but talked to people in classes

Friends after college? Nope, lonely and sad - life only gets worse as you get older for people like us


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

3 years made 0 friend, got one indian guy's number thats it, but back then i didnt really have a phone, my past is so dull and dreadful


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a couple of people with whom I went to the teahouse or somewhere at high school. We still sometimes meet when I come home. 
I don't have any friends at college though.. 

I think if you can't make friends, you should stop wasting your time trying.. I know it's easy to say. If you feel lonely and bad, think of how you could help other people and make them happy. That's what works for me ^^ It's a great feeling.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 19, 2014)

I did make a small small handful from classes or certain clubs, but I doubt I'll keep in touch with them now that I graduated. 

I was alone for most of college. I would go to class and just come back home right after.

I have two close childhood friends who went to high school with me. Because I had such good relationships with them, I knew what a genuine friendship was like. And I wasn't getting that with the people I met in college. 

It only makes me sad because those two high school friends went on to make amazing best friends on their own in their respective colleges. Not replacing me or anything like that, but I felt like something was wrong with me for being the only one who didn't make new friends and literally having only them when they had so many friends.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

In high school i had a few friends and met a few more in college/university.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

If I could go back, it would be my very first semester of college. I just walked up to random college organizations during that time and they took me in. Eventually, I felt out of place, was too much of a nervous wreck, got cut off, and turned into a loner starting the second semester of my junior year.Now in my last year, I'm a hardcore loner (aside from those 'class' aquaintances).However, I've been 'slightly' reconnecting with this one girl from the past who is also in her last year. Everyone else who I used to hang out with have either now graduated, moved on,or transferred. So,I can't do anything about that .


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

lolno.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

No, I did not. I felt like a failure for the longest time. But college had actually been a stressful time in my life, partly due to this. My SA was at it's worst, I developed depression. It wasn't good. 
I did not fit it, and my high school friends had moved on and didn't want to hang around me anymore.

I am okay now. Still no friends, but I've got some acquaintances now, which is better than nothing.

I know someone personally who is going through exactly what I went through in college, and he is really sad and frustrated. He has more extreme SA than I did. He's so much more vocal about it, whereas I had bottled it in. I was hoping he'd do better than me, and so far he has. He made friends and actually hangs out with people. They may not be long-term friends, but he put himself out there. He did that. I never did, and that took courage. Last I heard, he seems to be doing pretty well.

I have since opened up to others about it, and it did lift a heavy burden off my chest. 

I am much happier since graduating college, and have some acquaintances.


----------



## weightofgold (Oct 25, 2014)

No, I have to wait until I'm assigned a friend in my labs. And they're not really friends. I can go a whole semester without speaking to anyone. And I'm a commuter too, living out in the middle of nobody-wants-go-there. I WOULD go to support groups and stuff for my depression and whatnot but it's too much trouble to rearrange my schedule.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Not really. I've been sort of friendly with some of the roommates I've had and hung out with them sometimes, but didn't talk to them much after moving out. 

I did notice that some of the people met each other by joining the same clubs I did and became friends that way, but I never did.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Vilanelle said:


> If so, did you have friends in high school?
> Are you still friends?
> 
> How did you meet them?
> ...


I had friends in highschool (kinda). They were people who would try to be my friend and let me sit with them at lunch. I never hung out with them outside of school or really opened up to them and let them get to know me. I have lost contact with all of them.

I do not have any friends in college.


----------



## saduniverse (Oct 25, 2014)

I had absolutely no friends in high school and was 50lbs overweight.
So at the end of my senior year I started working out and by the time the first semester of college I had lost all the weight but was still alone. But by winter break I had gotten my first job, found a large group of new friends and found a boyfriend. Second semester was wonderful. I talked to classmates, made more friends, went to parties; basically living that college kid dream. unfortunately, a bunch of horrible events happened bc of it.
And now, two years later I'm making up for a semester I wasted, absolutely no friends and now 20lbs overweight.

So yea, I think having just that little bit of confidence and being comfortable in your own skin attracts people who want to be a part of your life. As a person living with social anxiety it is especially important to be choosy with the people you associate yourself with. It's easier for us to get hurt and taken advantage of.
And when you find someone, be straight-up and tell them you struggle. If they understand and embrace your weaknesses all in a mature manner, keep them keep them keep them


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

No, I lost my friends at high school and haven't made any in 3 years at college. Im not the guy people want to be friends with I guess, because I feel that am a pretty likeable person. Its probably due my apperance, so not much I can do unfortunately.


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

TheLoser said:


> No, I lost my friends at high school and haven't made any in 3 years at college. Im not the guy people want to be friends with I guess, because I feel that am a pretty likeable person. Its probably due my apperance, so not much I can do unfortunately.


Probably doesn't have to do with your appearance.


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

Vilanelle said:


> Probably doesn't have to do with your appearance.


Unfortunately it is


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

Just buddies so far. No real friends.


----------

